# Plastron friendly turtle pond



## mrdestiny (Dec 20, 2007)

I made some changes to my main turtle pond to reduce the risk of plastron injuries as turtles go in and out of the pond. Before I had rocks, now there are wooden planks covered with astro turf, this is a much better set up than before. 

Allan
http://turtletownsydney.com/


----------



## motman440 (Dec 20, 2007)

excellent setup. cant wait till ive got the money to build something like that.


----------



## PilbaraPythons (Dec 20, 2007)

Being a traditional snake enthusiast I never really had a lot to do with turtles until a few years ago. I can honestly say though that they give me even more pleasure than snakes and many of my friends who keep snakes are also coming to this same conclusion. I fully recommend building you or your family a turtle pond. I promise you if you do it right you will get great satisfaction out of it..
The other benefits I have seen are the native birds and insects that they attract. We regularly have flocks of budgies, parrots and other weird native birds (where is Danny Brown when you need him) visit.
There is one down side, bird Sh#t on the nice rocks.


----------



## Mrs I (Dec 20, 2007)

Wow what lucky turtles...

Very nice!


Wish hubby would let me do something like that.

Mrs I

xxx


----------



## mrdestiny (Dec 21, 2007)

> I fully recommend building you or your family a turtle pond. I promise you if you do it right you will get great satisfaction out of it..


I couldn't agree more, I've really enjoyed the hobby, it's very satisfying and the turtles are great little creatures to watch. It's very relaxing to sit by the pond and watch them bask and swim around and see what they are up to and who is in which pond today. 
Allan
http://www.turtletownsydney.com/


----------



## ace#74 (Dec 21, 2007)

thats great does the water need to be filtered at all considering building one


----------



## mrdestiny (Dec 21, 2007)

Hi
Yes good filtration is a must, see the filtration page of my website for the system that I use, though others use different methods to achieve the same result.
Some claim to have set up a complete eco-system that requires no artificial filtration, I'm sure it's possible but would not be easy.
Allan
http://www.turtletownsydney.com/


----------



## herptrader (Dec 21, 2007)

A very nice looking setup.

I ended up covering the path around our pond with mulch and sand to reduce the chance of plastron damage and this has worked well.

Shade cloth makes a pretty reasonable alternative to astro turf and can work out cheaper.. particularly if you keep an eye on the of cuts tub at Bunnings.


----------



## expansa1 (Dec 21, 2007)

mrdestiny said:


> I couldn't agree more, I've really enjoyed the hobby, it's very satisfying and the turtles are great little creatures to watch. It's very relaxing to sit by the pond and watch them bask and swim around and see what they are up to and who is in which pond today.
> Allan
> http://www.turtletownsydney.com/



Hi Allan, what are you talking about.. sitting by the pond and watch them??? You should do what I do, put on a mask and snorkel and weightbelt and submerge yourself with them for about an hour to 2 hours of an afternoon. I extended my snorkel to allow me to do this as the depth in one of my ponds is 1.2 metres deep. The turtles become used to you real quick especially if you start feeding them while you're in the pond.

Cheers,

Craig


----------



## herptrader (Dec 21, 2007)

I think you are a bit of a worry Craig! 



expansa1 said:


> Hi Allan, what are you talking about.. sitting by the pond and watch them??? You should do what I do, put on a mask and snorkel and weightbelt and submerge yourself with them for about an hour to 2 hours of an afternoon. I extended my snorkel to allow me to do this as the depth in one of my ponds is 1.2 metres deep. The turtles become used to you real quick especially if you start feeding them while you're in the pond.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Craig


----------



## abbott75 (Dec 21, 2007)

expansa1 said:


> Hi Allan, what are you talking about.. sitting by the pond and watch them??? You should do what I do, put on a mask and snorkel and weightbelt and submerge yourself with them for about an hour to 2 hours of an afternoon. I extended my snorkel to allow me to do this as the depth in one of my ponds is 1.2 metres deep. The turtles become used to you real quick especially if you start feeding them while you're in the pond.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Craig



I want to build a large koi pond and do that.


----------



## abbott75 (Dec 21, 2007)

Allen do you mix species in enclosures or are they separated?


----------



## PilbaraPythons (Dec 21, 2007)

Craig
Myself and my kids regulary do the same but the large scats and other fish get ravenous and continously bite anything they can.
My pond was supposed to be 1.2 m but unfortuantely due to rain and dirt wash during construction ended up shallower.

Cheers Dave


----------



## sigridshurte (Dec 21, 2007)

if i die can i come back as a turtle and live in your pond becouse thats looks like heaven for them!


----------



## expansa1 (Dec 21, 2007)

PilbaraPythons said:


> Craig
> Myself and my kids regulary do the same but the large scats and other fish get ravenous and continously bite anything they can.
> My pond was supposed to be 1.2 m but unfortuantely due to rain and dirt wash during construction ended up shallower.
> 
> Cheers Dave



Hi Dave,

We have hundreds of large Rainbows in our turtle pond that softly bite every square inch of skin that isn't covered up, the whole time you're under the water. They aren't afraid of me either as I spend so much time under the water feeding them and the turtles. Yesterday my largest male Eastern snake-necked turtle bit the top of my ear and would not let go. It hurt a little as I had to yank him off fast like removing a band-aid.

Good fun! Would recommend it to anyone. That's how I saw my Fitzroy River turtles mating, probably the first time ever witnessed in captivity, a couple of years back. 

I'm hoping to breed my Irwin's turtles in the next few years as well.


----------



## BT (Dec 21, 2007)

nice pond,
do you have any probs with cats in your area?


----------



## mrdestiny (Dec 21, 2007)

> Allen do you mix species in enclosures or are they separated?


 
There are Emydura Macquarri and Chelodina Longicolis co-existing, but they tend to stick with their own species.


----------



## mrdestiny (Dec 21, 2007)

> do you have any probs with cats in your area?


I've seen one or two around but I don't think they are causing "problems"


----------



## mrdestiny (Dec 21, 2007)

> You should do what I do, put on a mask and snorkel and weightbelt and submerge yourself with them for about an hour to 2 hours of an afternoon.


 
I'm sure I would get bitten, I was bitten a few weeks back by a large female Macquarri on the wrist, and she wouldn't let go until I put her back in the water upside down....that hurt a bit as she broke the skin!


----------



## PilbaraPythons (Dec 21, 2007)

We have had plenty of trouble with cats both domestic and feral, attracted to our pond.. In fact we have executed 8 in the last twelve months.


----------



## BT (Dec 21, 2007)

looks like i will be building a aviry type pond contraption. we have a few cast in our area and ferals in the reserve ,which luckily is home to alot of big diamonds.


----------

